# Auto Immune Disease (eye)



## Stef (Dec 19, 2012)

Our 4 year old V got diagnosed with an auto immune disease in his left eye when he was right around 2. I tried searching this subject but nothing came up so I figured I'd throw it out there. 

It really isn't to big of a deal as long as we keep up on his meds (5 days a week) drops and oral pills (pred and azathiaprine (sp?) sorry! Ha 

We have tried to ween him off the meds twice and within 3-4 months he has another flare up. This time I think we are on them for the long haul. 

Anyone have this similar problem with their V? Wondering what med routine you are on? I realize they are all different I'm just wondering how long we will be on such a high dose. 

We also have to travel about 1:45 to get to a specialized doctor for him which isn't really that far but every 3 months and they hit us with a pretty high bill. 

He also had some moles around his eyes removed which the doc said wouldn't hurt him but much safer to remove. I'm wondering if they come back if we really need to spend the money for the surgery to get them removed or if it would be a-ok to leave them?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I am not sure about the moles and while I have never had a dog with anything more than allergies in terms of immune issues, I myself have an auto immune problem which is treated with Prednisone also. It's as you may already know, a steroid. Steroids are nasty things to the body, be it hooman or pup. Some things I would ensure if you are not already doing it.

1. Get something which protects the stomach lining from the drugs pups is taking. Maybe PM Rudy to see if he has some dietary supplements which might help also. Dietary supplements work really well for pups with immune issues, providing you nail the right supplements. But, get something to stop the stomach from being hammered by the pred.

2. Always give the tablets at meal times or with food. Never, ever, ever on an empty stomach. Pup will have it's stomach lining eaten away very rapidly should you not.

3. Bone density is a real problem with long term steroid use. So a calcium supplement is recommended to boost the bones. 

4. Steroids can cause sleep difficulties and also can cause erratic behaviour. So, make sure pup is getting lots of sleep and also watch for behavioural changes.

5. Watch the food and fluid intake as Pred can also bloat the dog out. 

These are just some of the things I found with my useage that also translates to dogs. At one point, Astro had an allergic reaction to something and was put on Prednisone as well. the Vet just told me to use my pills if I had enough, rather than having to prescribe expensive meds seperately for the dog. It was a little funny sharing my medication with my dog!!!!


----------



## Stef (Dec 19, 2012)

Yea we knew to feed him with food but a lot of the stuff you mentioned my boyfriend said why didn't his doctor tell us that?

He does get blood work 1-2x a year which thank you justified my other halfs frustration of paying for it. I just hope we can keep weening him off the harsh pred. Maybe after a year try again and see how long it takes to flare up.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hopefully the vet mentioned slowly reducing the dosage over time to ween pup off it. Whatever they tell you, double it. ie: if he says reduce by 5mg per week, do it over 2 weeks.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Dozer is on pred for severe allergies. I would just reiterate to be sure and ween, don't ever just stop it. Dozer also has blood work done 2x a year bec of this. Anemia is a known risk. Meds are cheapest at Costco. They carry human and pet meds. We get 90 5mg tablets of pred for less $5. Also we get his seizure meds (which are human drugs) for pretty cheap there. So I'd look into that. And lastly, if you're just looking for refills on meds, ask you regular vet to write the script to take to Costco (or elsewhere). Tell them while you're on a maintenance plan for the pup you were hoping they could write your refills and do the blood work. But if there is a flare up or some other event, you'll consult the specialist. 

I feel for you. Dozer's neurologist is an hour away and his dermatologist is 2.5 hours away. Yes, he's the only pup you've ever known with a team of specialists.


----------



## GabesMom (Jan 24, 2013)

Do you know the name of the auto immune disease and/or can you tell me his symptoms? We are currently having some eye problems with our dog Gabriel. The opthamologist just diagnosed him with Horner's Syndrome.


----------

